# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC Internet ?

## Klonsoldier

Hello guys! 
Is it possible to connect my printer with the internet? (Because of the Mobile App from Makerbot, that would be perfect!!)
Thanks for the help :-)

----------


## Bassna

I control both my printers (CTC 3D Pro and Flashforge Creator Pro) via using the program TeamViewer, which is set up on my PC that is connected to both the printers. From there, I just connect to that computer from my phone, or laptop, or whatever with the TeamViewer app. 

I personally use Simplify3D which has a ''Machine Control Panel'' with it. I just hit 'Connect to printer' and it automatically connects to my printers, and I can control them from wherever I am at. Also has quite a few options to manually do things with S3D with the printer. Hope this helps!

----------


## EagleSeven

> Hello guys! 
> Is it possible to connect my printer with the internet? (Because of the Mobile App from Makerbot, that would be perfect!!)
> Thanks for the help :-)


Why would you Want to Do that ??
You need to be At the printer, at All times, when it's printing !
There's too many things that can Go-Wrong with a 3D-printer to leave it Unattended !
Connect the computer to internet but Not the Printer !

----------


## Bassna

Oh geeze :P I print all the time away from the printer. Most of my prints are 8+ hours long, I will start them and go to work, and pull up TeamViewer from work, which has a webcam on my printers, which I can watch live. Even right now, got a 8 hour print going while I am at work, and I can view and control it all from here.

----------


## EagleSeven

> Oh geeze :P I print all the time away from the printer. Most of my prints are 8+ hours long, I will start them and go to work, and pull up TeamViewer from work, which has a webcam on my printers, which I can watch live. Even right now, got a 8 hour print going while I am at work, and I can view and control it all from here.


 :Embarrassment:  Okay, when your house Burns Down, I can say ' I Told you So ' !  :Wink:

----------


## Bassna

I could say the same thing about any one of the various appliances in my house. They all could burst up in flames at any point! But that is why I have Home insurance for  :Smile:  

They do make a nifty little fire extinguisher you can place above stuff though, and it will auto-turn on from the heat from a fire. But meh, been over a year doing it almost daily with not one problem. How exactly are you supposed to do a 20 hour print? Sit and watch it for 20 hours? Lol

I'm more curious about how many Amps these printers are using. I cannot find a definitive answer anywhere. I'm talking printing, using a heat bed, the whole works.

----------


## EagleSeven

> How exactly are you supposed to do a 20 hour print? Sit and watch it for 20 hours? Lol
> 
> I'm more curious about how many Amps these printers are using. I cannot find a definitive answer anywhere. I'm talking printing, using a heat bed, the whole works.


LOL  :Wink: 
I think the longest print I've done was about 11 hours, and I did manage to Stay Awake during that one.  :Wink: 
Then I found out that I could have done that object much faster if I had changed settings . LOL  :Wink: 

That is a good question about Current , I'll try to Monitor that sometime!

----------


## Bassna

Yeah let me know if you find any real info on it. I though about writing CTC and Flashforge and directly asking them. My issue is that my entire upstairs is ran on one breaker, and I have been adding more and more things upstairs. I think it is almost time to figure out how to run a wire to the basement and start a 2nd breaker (The house was built a long time ago, which is why it is wired like it is)
and running my printers and computers and such directly on its own breaker. 

I believe the breakers will trip after 15 amps pulled. On the Makerbot site, the Rep2 shows it uses about 2 amps.

----------

